# Foreign Language Dictionaries In "Manage My Kindle" Library



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Foreign Language Dictionaries keep appearing in my "Manage My Kindle" library although I have permanently deleted them at least six times. Is there any way to keep them from downloading again? I have no idea why they keep showing up. I didn't count them but it seems like at least 15 different languages appear. Plus the Kindle Help is downloaded again.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

They are free with one of the newer Kindles.  Don't worry about them.  They are just there in case you should need them.  They aren't on your Kindle, thus aren't taking up any room.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

They seem to re-appear with each firmware update. Also if registering a new kindle to your account.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Alice,

didn't you go through more than one PW before you got the keeper?  They would be re-added with each new registered device.  Once you've settled on a PW, you won't get any new iterations of the dictionaries, etc.  Until you buy another one.


Betsy


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks folks...that must be what happened.


----------

